# اوليات الهندسة المعمارية(للمبتدئين)



## الجرح العراقي (3 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اولا اود ان اشكر كل من ساهم في العمل على هذا المنتدى الجميل و على المشرفين
و الاعضاء الذين تعبوا ليساعدونا و يزودونا بافكارهم.


هناك نقص في المنتدى
و هو 
اوليات هذا المجال
مثل
المعدل المراد لدخول كلية الهندسة
عدد سنوات الدراسة
عدد المشاريع التي يجب تقديمها و في اي وقت
الاجهزة الالكترونية التي يجب استخدامها
الادوات التي يجب استخدامها
العدة التي يجب جلبها معنا للجامعة
طريقة التدريس في هذا القسم
المواضيع التي تدرس في هذا القسم بالترتيب
و.....


اذا كانت بعضها موجودة في المنتدى فأنا اعتذر وياريت تزويدنا بالروابط

و اذا لم تكن فياريت تزويدنا بالمعلومات 


اخوكم

الجرح العراقي​


----------



## Alinajeeb (3 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
هذه بعض المعلومات عما طلبت ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

الخطط الدراسية لأقسام كلية الهندسة والعمارة
الإسلامية لجامعة أم القرى

ه يوجد بكلية الهندسة والعمارة الإسلا مية العديد من التخصصات العلمية
المختلفة التي تخدم خطط التنمية . ولتحقيق مبدأ
البساطة في تقديم المعلومات المتعلقة بالخطط والبرامج
الدراسية لأقسام الكلية فربما يستحسن أن توضع
خطه الدراسة لكل تخصص من التخصصات المختلفة
في هذه الكلية.
والتخصصات في الوقت الحاضر والخطط الدراسية
التابعة لها يمكن أن تقدم على النحو التالي :
أولاً : قسم العمارة الإسلامية
ويتطلب التخرج من هذا التخصص إكمال ١٦٩
وحدة دراسية معتمدة بنجاح في ثمانية مستويات
لخمس سنوات يتراوح عدد الوحدات الدراسية في
٢١ ) وحدة دراسية - كل مستوى بين ( ١٠
ويمكن تقديم الخطة الدراسية لنيل درجة
البكالوريوس في العمارة الإسلامية بكلية الهندسة
والعمارة الإسلامية على النحو التالي
مقررات المستوى الأول

تصميم معماري 
العلوم الأساسية للمعماريين 
الهندسة الوصفية 
علوم إسلامية للمعماريين 
ثقافة إسلامية 
قرآن كريم 
لغة إنجليزية 
لغة عربية 

مقررات المستوى الثاني

تصميم معماري 
العلوم الأساسية للمعماريين 


طرق وعمليات التصميم ١ -١
الظل والمنظور ٢ -٢
علوم إسلامية للمعماريين ١ -١
ثقافة إسلامية ٢ -٢
قرآن كريم ( ٢ -٢
مهارات ا لتخاطب باللغة الإنجليزية ٣ -

مقررات المستوى الثالث

تصميم معماري 
عمارة الحضارات القديمة ٢ -٢
البناء والتشييد ( ١ ٢٤١-٢
علوم إسلامية للمعماريين ١ -١
خواص المواد ١ -١
ثقافة إسلامية ( ٣ -٣
قرآن كريم ( ٣ -٢
مهارات التخاطب باللغة الإنجليزية ٣
(٢)



مقررات المستوى الرابع

٥ ( تصميم معماري ( ٤ -٥
العمارة الإسلامية ١ -١
٢ البناء والتشييد ( ٢ -٢
علوم إسلامية للمعماريين ١ -١
٢ الورش المهنية ( ١ -٢
نظريات التصميم المعماري ١ -١
حلقة دراسية ١ -١
٢ ثقافة إسلامية ( ٤ -٢
٢ قرآن كريم ( ٤ -٢
اموع ١٧

مقررات المستوى الخامس

٥ تصميم معماري ( ٥ -٥
٢ علوم البناء ( ١ -٢
الإسكان ٢ -٢
٢ الورش المهنية ( ٢ -٢
٢ البناء والتشييد ( ٣ -٢
المنشآت ( ١) لطلاب قسم العمارة ٢
الإسلامية -٢
٢ تخطيط عمراني ( ١ -٢
١ نظريات العمارة ( ١ -١


مقررات المستوى السادس

٥ تصميم معماري ( ٦ -٥
المساحة ٢ -٢
٢ علوم البناء ( ٢ -٢
٣ مدخل الحاسب الآلي ٢ -٢
٢ البناء والتشييد ( ٤ -٢
المنشآت ( ٢) لطلاب قسم العمارة ٢
الإسلامية

٢ تخطيط عمراني ( ٢ -٢
١ نظريات العمارة ( ٢ -١



مقررات المستوى السابع

٥ تصميم معماري ( ٧ -٥
السيرة النبوية ٢ -٢
٨ تصميم فراغات خارجية ٢ -٢
العمارة الإسلامية المعاصرة ١ -١
٢
المنشآت ( ٣) لطلاب قسم العمارة
الإسلامية -٢
تطبيقات الرسم بالحاسب الآلي ٢
(١)
مقررات المستوى الثامن

٥ تصميم معماري ( ٨ -٥
٢ تصميم فراغات داخلية ( ١ -٢
المنشآت ( ٤) لطلاب قسم العمارة ٢
الإسلامية
٢
تنسيق المواقع ٢ -٢
تطبيقات الرسم بالحاسب الآلي ٢
(٢)
٨٠١٣٩٤-٢
تطبيقات العلوم الإسلامية بالبيئة ٢



مقررات المستوى التاسع

٨ تصميم معماري ( ١٠ -٥
البيئة الإنسانية المعاصرة ٢ -٢
اقتصاديات بناء ٢ -٢
٨ ( ١ تصميم معماري ( ١٠ -٨٠١٤٩١
البيئة الإنسانية المعاصرة ٢ -٢

مقررات المستوى العاشر

٨ تصميم معماري ( ١٠ -٨
البيئة الإنسانية المعاصرة ٢ -٢
اقتصاديات بناء ٢ -٢


وصف مواد قسم العمارة الإسلامية

طرق وعمليات التصميم ١
التحليل لعناصر المشروع المراد تصميمة، تنسيق الموقع
بالنسبة للمشروع المراد تصميمة،التحكم البيئي
بالنسبة للعملية التصميمية،اتخاذ الرار لاختيار الفكر ة
التصميمية باللغة المعمارية.
٥
( ٨٠١١٠٧ تصميم معماري ( ١
لمعرفة بالتذوق الفني، مع جرع ة أخرى في الرسم
المعماري استعمال للأدوات الهندسية
والاستقطابات.
٢
( ٨٠١١١١ العلوم الأساسيه للمعماريين ( ٢
التفاضل(الإحداثيات،ميل ومعادلة الخط المستقيم،ميل
المنحنى ،مشتقة الدالة ،قوانين المشتقات ....)
،التكامل (المحدود والغير محدود،تكامل الدوال
المثلثية،المساحة تحت المنحنى ...)،الهندسة
التحليلية (الإحداثيات "الكارتيزية" والأسطوانية
والكروية ،الدائرية....).
٢
( ٨٠١١١٤ العلوم الأساسية للمعماريين ( ٢
الميكانيك ا(الكميات الفيزيائية،الوحدات ) خواص
المادة (تعريف المرونة،قانون
أهوك،الإجهاد)الموائع(قانون ارمشي،قانون باسكال )
الصوت (أنواع الموجات وسرعتها، مصادر الصو ت)
الكهرباء (الشحنات الكهربائية،المواصلات ) الحرارة
(درجة الحرارة و أنواع الترمومترات التي نستخدمها
في قياسه ا) الضوء (مصادر الضوء،خصائص
الضوء..)
٢
( ٨٠١١٢١ الورش المهنية ( ١
تعريف بدور الحر ف والمهارات ذات العلاقات
بالعمارة ،طرق البناءبكفافة أنواع الطوب،طرق البناء
بكافة أنواعالحجارةوالأعمالا لخرسانية،النجارة،أعمال الحدادة والتسليح،التركيبات الكهربائية،التركيبات
الصحية أعمال التشطيبات آو الدهانات.
٢
( ٨٠١١٢٢ الورش المهنية ( ٢
دور الحرف المهنية في تشكيل التصميمات الداخلية
والخارجية للمباني،الجبس وطرق تح ضيره (تشكيل
بالحفرعلى الجبس ومجسمات بالجبس ...) الخشب
وكيفية الممارسة عملي ا(تشكيل بالحفر ع لى
الخشب،تشكيل بالحرق على الخش ب ) الزجاج
المعشق الملون وكيفية تصميم وإنتاج عمل
تشكيلي،الحروف الزخرفية على المعادن (عمل تشكيل
جمالي أو كتابي على لوحة معدنية ) المقدمة ، الجوانب
الرياضية ، الرموز .
٨٠١١٣١
الهندسة الوصفية ٢
دراسة طرق الإسقاط المختلفة لمعرفة العلاقة بين
النقطة والخط والمستوى في الفراغ ورسم المناظر
الأساسية ومعرفة طرق الإسقاط الثلاثية والمساعدة
ودراسة نفاذ النقطة والخط وتقاطع المستويات وإيجاد
علاقة التعامد بين الخط والمستوى فراغيا، إضافة إلى
دراسة فرد وتقاطع الأجسام والأشكال اللولبية
والتعبير عن ذلك بالرسم.
٨٠١١٥٢
الظل والمنظور ٢
الظل (الهدف من استخدام الظل في الرسومات
المعمارية ،الفرق بين الظل اللازم
والمتعدي،مصطلحات إسقاط الظل في المسقط
والواجهةإسقاط الظل للأشكال الهندسية الأساسية-
المكعب-الأسطوانة...) ،المنظور(المنظور
المتوازي،المنظور على الزاوية، المنظور ثلا ث نقاط
تلاشي،الظل في المنظور).
١
( ٨٠١١٦٢ علوم إسلامية ( ١
أحكام العلو والسفل (التصرفات المأوذن وغير
المأذون فيها)انتفاع الإنسان بملك جارة إيجابيا،انتفاع
الإنسان بم لك جاره سلبيا . المدرسة،المكتبة،الأسواق
التجارية، مطرح النفايات، أحكام الطريق،المساحات
ومدى تأثيرها على العلاقات الاجتماعية.
٨٠١١٧٢
خواص المواد ١
مواد البناء (الخصائص المشتركة،المواد الإنشائية وغير
الإنشائية) قوة المواد (الخواص الديناميكيةو الأداء تحت
الأحمال). مادة الحديد( ا لخواص الطبيعية
والفيزيائية،التصنيفات والأنواع). مادة
الخرسانة(عناصرها ومكوناا ،الخواص الطبيعية،نس بة
الخلط والإ ضافات). الخشب (التصنيف والنوعيات
،الخواص الطبيعية،مراحل القطع والتصنيع ). مواد
العزل ( حراري،مائي،صوتي ). مواد التشطيبات
الأساسية والتكسيات الداخلية ( اللياسات،الدهانات
). مواد التشطيبات الأساسية للواجهات
الخرجية(الرخام،مواد،الأرضيات الداخلية
والخارجية).
٥
( ٨٠١٢٠١ تصميم معماري ( ٣
إعطاء الطالب مشكلة تصميمه لمشروع معماري ذي
علاقات انتفاعية ومحددات بسيطة ليتعرف الطالب
على مواد بناء بيئة مع دراسة المواقع والمناخ وتأثيرهما
على التصميم المعماري للمشروع ثم يقوم الطالب
بعد التصميم بمناقشة أستاذة في عمل الرسومات
المعمارية كحاملة ومناقشتة وعمل تحكيم لكل طا لب
على حدة للفكرة التصميمية وأسلوب تقديمها من
مسا قط وقطاعات وواجهات وعلاقتها بالموقع .
٥
( ٨٠١٢٠٢ أستديو تصميم معماري ( ٢
يقوم الطلبة بتصميم مشروعين لمباني عامة، الأول
يضم أقساماً تشكل نشاطاً واحداً،فيما يضم المشروع
الثاني أنشطة مختلفة متباينة في مبنى  و احد، ويشمل
العمل على جمع معلومات لعناصر المشروع المختلفة
وتحليل الموقع المختار،ثم بدء الفكرة التصميمية التي
تظهر التعبير الوظيفي والمعماري للمشروع ، ثم تطو ير
المشروع على ضوء ملاحظات لجنة التحكيم . وأخيرا
يقوم الطلاب بتبييض الخشب وتقديمها للتحكيم
النهائي.

٨٠١٢١٤ عمارة الحضارات القديمة ٢
دراسة عمارة ما ق بل التاريخ (البحث عن
المأوى،الكهوف والمغارات،بناء المساكن ...)،بتحليل
العمائر التاريخية المختلفة ( المصرية القديمة،غرب
آسيا، الإغريقية ...)من حيث العوامل المختلفة التي
أثرت عليه ا(المواقع،المن اخ،الدين ...)والملامح
الأساسية المميزة لكل منها
( الوظيفة،الإنشاء،الجمال،الاقتصاد).
٢
( ٨٠١٢٤١ البناء والتشييد ( ١
تحديد متطلب ات واحتياجات المبنى والعوام ل المؤثرة في
ذلك،وتحليل مكونات المبنى المعمارية والإنشائية،
والتعريف بطرق الإنشاء المختلفة ومواد البناء المستخدمة
وإنشاء المباني الهيكلية من الخرسانة المسلحة بأنواعها
والمختلفة والمباني الهيكلية م ن المنشآت الحديدية،ودراسة
فواصل التمدد والهبوط في المباني.
٢
( ٨٠١٢٤٢ البناء والتشييد ( ٢
دراسة وتحليل عناصر الحركة الرأسية في المباني من
السلالم والمنحدرات بأنواعها وأشكاله ا المختلفة
الداخلية والخارجية وطر ق تصميمها وحساا
وتنفيذها وتفاصيلها المعمارية ومواد نبائها ،والتعرف
على كيفية العزل الحراري وامتصاص الصوت
بالحوائط.
٢
( ٨٠١٢٥٣ نظريات العمارة ( ١
دراسة عصر النهضة في إيطاليا مع التر كيز على
أعمال المعماريين المشاهير ،كما تتطرق الدراسة إلى
أفكار عصر "البارك" والمبالغة في الزخارف وقصور
الملوك والأمراء ثم تأثير الثروة الصناعية على العمارة
واتجاه ات الفكر المعماري في القرن الثامن عشر
والتاسع عشر .
٨٠١٢٥٤
نظريات التصميم المعماري ١
دراسة أسس التصميم المعماري والعوامل المؤثرة علية
(مادية،فيزيائية،إنسانية) ، ومبادئ التكوين
المعماري(الوحدة،التنوع،النسب) ، وتحليل المباني إلى
عناصره ا(الارتفاع،الإتصال والحركة،الخدمة) ،
والشروط الواجب توفرها في المباني
( منفعة،متانة،جمال ) ، والم عايير التصميمية لأنواع
المباني المختلفة(سكنية،عمل،مواصلات).
١
( ٨٠١٢٦٤ علوم أحكام ( ٣
أهمية المسكن العائلي ومكوناته ( مكان إيواء
الزوجين، مبيت الأطفال ، مكان الاستقبال ،المرافق
) حق الجار (تعريف الجار، أنواع وحقوقه)
٨٠١٢٧٢
حلقة دراسية ١
التعريف بمسم ى البحث،عناصر البحث من مشكلة
وفرضية وأهداف ومنهج ية ونتائج وتوصيات
ومراجع،كيفية كتابة البحث و أسلوب تقديمي،اختيار
مشكلة بحثية لكل طالب تكون لها علاقة بعمارة
المسلمين ومناقشة الطالب في بحثه الخاص ومساعدته
في تقديم بحث متكامل العناصر وتحكيمه
٨٠١٢٨٣
مدخل الحاسب الآلي ٢
إعطاء خلفية كاملة عامة عن الحاسب الآلي أهميته
وإثره في اتمع وكذلك مقايسة ومستوياته،شرح
مكونات وأنظمة الحاسب الآلي والشبكات ونظم
التشغيل والتعريف بلغات البرمجة وأساسياا .
٥
( ٨٠١٣٠١ تصميم معماري ( ٥
يشمل المشروع الأول على جمع معلومات لعناصر
المشروع المختلفة وتحليل الموقع المختار أما المشروع
الثاني فيراعي جمع معلومات عن مختلفة مؤثرة على
التصميم .

٥ ( ٨٠١٣٠٢ تصميم معماري ( ٦
يقوم أساتذة بشرح مشاكل الحج والضغط الشديد 

من قبل ملايين الحجاج لأداء المشاعر في أماكن ضيقة
المساحة وفي أوقات محدودة ويقوم الطلاب بدراسة
وتحليل مشاكل الحج المختلفة بشكل جماعي.
٨٠١٣١١
المساحة ٢
قياسات بالشريط وتعديلها على مستوى الأفقي
والمائل ، رفع نقاط وتسويات ، تسوية بروفيل
ورسم برفيل واستخدام جهاز التيوليت في القياسات
الخطية المستقيمة وذات الزوايا ، المسح السطحي
( خطوط الكنتور ، الشبكية ، مسح مبنى قائم في
الطبيعة ، تطبيقات ميدانية.
٨٠١٣٣٢
الإسكان ٢
التعريف بالإسك ان وإيضاح الفرق بين المساكن
والإسكان والسكن الملائم ومشكلة الاسكان
والحلول المناسبة وأنواع إلاسكان والاحتياجات
الحالية و المستقبلية ودور الحكومة في الإسكان
،والجانب الجماعي في الإسكان ،ااورة السكنية
وموقع اتساعها ،والفكرة من التصميم وتطبيقاا
المعمارية والعوامل المؤثرة على الوحدة السكنية
ااورة .
٢
( ٨٠١٣٤١ البناء والتشييد ( ٣
دراسة الأبواب ومعرفة أنواعها وأقسامها الم ختلفة
والنماذج المتعددة لها وداسة تفاصيلها المعمارية
وطرق وتجميعها وتنفيذها ومواصفاا والمواد
المستخدمة في ذلك، ودارسة الشبابيك وطرق
تصنيفها وتجميعها وتنفيذ المواد المستخدمة في ذلك
ودراسة تفاصيلها المعمارية والإنشائية ونماذجها
المختلفة ودراسة العزل الحر اري والحمارية من
الرطوبة بالسقف الأخير بالمبنى وأرضيات الدور
الأرضي والتعرف على طرق وتنفيذ وتشطيب
الأرضيات داخلياً وخارجياً والأسقف المستعارة .
٢
( ٨٠١٣٤٢ البناء والتشييد ( ٤
دراسة اموعات واجهات ذات العلاقة بعملية البناء
والتشي يد والتعرف على الأعمال المؤقتة والمصاحبة
لعملية الإنشاء والتشييد .
٢
( ٨٠١٣٥١ نظريات العمارة ( ٢
دراسة مبادى ء عمارة النصف الأول من القرن
العشرين من خلال أعمال معمار من الجيل الأول
(فرانك لويدرايت ،فالتر جربيس و ميس فان درروه
ولوكوربزيية ) ثم تطوير إستخدام الخرسانة المسلحة
في العالم وأعمال معماربي الجيل الثاني (لوي كاهن
وما رس ل بر و ير وفيليب جونسون وأوسكار نيماير
والفار ألتر ووجمس استر نج ) ثم معمار يي الجيل
الثالث الذين أخذ ويفكرو ن في تغيير العمارة مع
الزمن واقتراح المباني الع ملاقة والوحدات الكبسولية
مع تركيز على أفكار مجموعة الارشيجرام الإنجليزية
ومجموعة الميتابولزم اليابانية .
١
( ٨٠١٣٦١ علوم إسلامية ( ٤
أهمية تخطيط المدن في الإسلام ( المدينة المنورة ،
البصرة )، القواعد التي يجب مراعاا عند تخطيط
المدن ( عزل مناطق السكن عن الحرف )، موقع
الأماكن القلقة للراحة والخطيرة والمض رة بالصحة
تحديد ارتفاعات وعدد طوابق المباني ، المسجد الجامع
موقعة ، أحكام صلاة الجمعة صفة المسجد الجامع ،
حكم تعدد الجوامع )، المصحات ( موقعها ، توفر
الآداب الإسلامية فيها ) ، المقابر (موقعها وأهميتها ،
الدفن ، صفة القبر ، حرمة المؤمن ميتاً ، آداب
الزيارة الشرعية للقبور ) ،دراسة بعض الآداب
ولأخلاق التي يجب أن يتحلى ا المسلم والتي لها
مساس قوي بطبيعة عمل المهندس ( الأمانة والصدق)
١
( ٨٠١٣٧١ تصميم الفراغان الداخلية ( ١
تعريف التخطيط العام الحضري ( من خلال المنظور
الجغرافي والاقتصادي والهندسي والجيولوجي
والاجتماعي والإداري )تاريخ تطُّور التخطيط
الحضري ( الفرعوني ، الإغريقي ، الروماني )

٨٠١٣٧٢ تصميم الفراغان الداخلية ( ٢
التخطيط الاقتصادي ( أهدافه ومراحله )التخطيط
العمراني ( أهدافه ومراحله )التخطيط في المملكة
( مراحل التخطيط الحضري ، الخطة
الخمسية،مشاكل وإنجازات التخطيط الحضري في
المملكة .
٢
( ٨٠١٣٧٣ تخطيط عمراني ( ١
التخطيط الاقتصادي ( أهدافه،مراحله،كيفية اختلافه
عن الأنواع الأخرى.....)التخطيط العمراني( أهدف
مراحله،خطواته،عمليات التخطيط
العمراني ..)التخطيط في المملكة العربية السعودية (
مراحل ال تخطيط الحضري في المملكة،خطط التنمية
الخمسية في المملكة..
٢
( ٨٠١٣٨١ علوم بناء ( ١
الأقاليم المناخية المختلفة للعالم وخصائصها ، العوامل
البيئية المؤثرة على الصميم ، أشعة الشمس ) ،
(العوامل التي تتحكم في تحديد قوة تأثير أشعتها ،
طرق الحماية من أشعة الشمس ) ، الحرارة وتأثيرها
على المبنى (العوامل المؤثرة في درجات الحرارة ،
الانتقال الحراري ) التهوية وتأثيره ا ، ( تأثير التوجية
على درجة حرارة الأسطح الداخلية والخارجية ،
الاعتبارات التي تخضع لها عمل ية التوجيه ، توجيه
المباني في المناطق الحارة الجافة ) الطرق التق ليدية
للمعالجة المناخية للمباني في المناطق الحارة الرطبة،
المعالجة السلبية للطاقة ( الحوائط المزدوجة ، الأسقف
المزدوجة ، ملا قف الهواء ، كاسرات الشمس ،
المباني تحت الأرض ) اللإضاءة الطبيعية ومميزا ا
( الأشكال المختلفة للإضاءة الطبيعية في الأماكن
الح ارة) ، توصيات ع امة للاماكن الحارة الجافة من
حيث ( التخطيط العمراني، أشكال المباني ، التوجية،
مواد البناء ) .
٢
( ٨٠١٣٨٢ علوم بناء ( ٢
الصرف الصحي ،تكيف الهواء،دواعي استخدام
التكيف،خواص خليط الهواء وبخار الماء ،الصوتيات .
٨٠١٣
١ التخطيط العمراني ٢
مقدمة تشمل التعريف ببرنامج متقدم مثل أوت وكاد
ومايطلبة البرنامج م ن أجهزة والتعليم على مهارات
الرسم والتعديل واستخدام التطبيقات والألوان
والأشكال ورسم الأبعاد آليا والتشهير ، ثم التعليم
على ثلاثي الأبعاد ورسم المناظير والتظليل وإعطاء
الطالب في اية المادة مشر وعاً متكاملا يطبق فية كل
الأوامر التي تعلمها في الحاسب الآلي
٢
( ٨٠١٣٩٤ تطبيقات الرسم بالحاسب الآلي ( ٢
نظم الرسم على الحاسب الآلي،الإمكانات ومجال
استخدام الرسم بالمساحات (معالجة الصور والإظهار
الفني ) ،والرسم بالخطوط (الرسومات التوضيحية )
من (animation) والرسم اسم مع ا لتحرك
خلال المنشأ المصم م أو من خارجه وحوله . استخدام
برامج:
photo style ,photo shop

٥ ( ٨٠١٤٠١ تصميم معماري ( ٧
القيام بدراسة ميدانية للتعرف على الأنماط
الاجتماعية والاقتصادية والبيئة والعمرانية للسكان
والمستفيدين من الموقع.
٦
( ٨٠١٤٠٢ تصميم معماري ( ٨
يقوم الطلبة بدراسة مشروع مسا قط واحد على أن
يشمل العمل مقابلة المالك للتعرف على متطلبات
المشروع المراد تصميمة.

٢ ( ٨٠١٤١١ تصميم فرغات داخلية ( ١
تعريف الفراغ الداخلي وعناصر وطرق تحديده
بالعناصر الأفقية والرأسية، خصائص الفراغات
الداخلية ، م تطلبات الفراغ الداخلي ، تصنيف الفراغات الداخلة ، خصائص الفراغات الداخلية
عبر العصور المختلفة .
٢.
( ٨٠١٤١٢ تصميم فرغات داخلية ( ٢
تعريف اللون وأهمية في العمارة والتصميم الداخلي
والخواص المحددة للون ،استخدام اللون في الخضارت
المختلفة .
٨٠١٤٣١
العمارة الإسلامية المعاصرة ٢
تطور العمارة الإسلامية منذ نشأا وتكاملها ، وما
حد ث من تحول خلال القرن الثامن عشر والتاسع
عشر ، ظهور العمارة الحديثة في الغرب ، ظهور عدة
اتجاهات مختلفة لاحياء العمارة الإسلامية .
٨٠١٤٤١
تصميم فرغات خارجية ٢
المبادى ء الأساسية لتخطيط وتصميم المواقع البيئية
العمرانية والمعمارية ، مراحل التصميم المختلفة
،التنسيق المعماري ، التخطيط والتصميم للفرغات
الخارجية .
٨٠١٤٤٢
تنسيق المواقع ٢
الطرق الهندسية لتحليل واختيار الموقع والفكرة
التصميم ية لإنشاء الساحات العمرانية، التخطيط
والتصميم للفرغات الخ ارجية للجامعات ، تصميم
الفراغان الخارجية للجامعات والمراكز الصحية
٦
( ٨٠١٤٥١ تصميم معماري ( ٩
يقوم الطلبة بدراسة مشروع معماري واحد أكثر
تعقيداً على أن يشتمل على نفس خطوت العمل
السابق ذكرها في تصميم معماري ٨ بالإضافة إلى
التفاصيل المعمارية الخاصة وحصر كمي ات بعض بنود
الأعمال المعمارية وعمل المواصفات الفنية المعمارية
للمشروع .
٦
( ٨٠١٤٥٢ تصميم معماري( ٠١
المرحلة الأولى : يقوم الطالب باختيار عدة مواقع
مناسبة للمشروع وتحليل الموقع المختاروتحديد عناصر
المشروع ، المرحلة الثانية : إيجاد بدائل وحلول ترتكز
على الف كرة التصميمية اازة من المرحلة الأولى
لمشروع التخرج وتطوير الحل المختار.
٨٠١٤٦١
إدارة التشييد ٢
الفرق بين الإدارة والتدبير في عمليات تشي يد
المشروعات ، مصادر التنفيذ النتاج ، أنواع
المشروعات ، تعريف تخصص مدير التنفيذ ، تنظيم
المشروعات ، التخطيط والتحكم لعمليات التشييد،
تطبيقات على الحاسب الآلي في إدارة المشروعات .
٨٠١٤٧١
اقتصاديات البناء ٢
بعض المفاهيم الأساسية والمصطلحات الاقتصادية
عموماًوالفرق بين التناول الإسلامي والتنازلات
الأخرى في الاقتصاد ،مرونة العرض والطلب ،
مفهوم القيمة الحالية ومقارنة البدائل ، العمر
الاقتصادي للمبنى ، متغيرات تكلفة المباني وأساليب
تخطيط التكلفة والتحكم فيها أنواع العقودات ،
وثاق العطاءات والإجراءات المتعلقة ا .
٨٠١٤٨١
تطبيقات العلوم الإسلامية في البيئة ٢
التعريف بمعاني وأهداف وأهمية تطبيقات العلوم
والمادي الإسلامية في البيئة العمرانية ومفهوم العمارة
الإسلامية ، التخطيط في البيئة العمرانية الإسلامية ،
استنباط المبادىء الإسلامية العمرانية والمعمارية ،
أساسيات النسيج العمراني والمبنى الواحد ، أفضل
الحلول للتوصل إلى التصميم العمراني والمعماري
الإسلامي ، اللوائح والنظم والتنمية العمرانية .

٨٠١٤٩١ بحث مشروع التخرج ١
يقوم الطالب باختيار موضوعاً مختاراً بحث متعلق
باسم مشروع التخرج المتقدم به على أن يقوم بتقديم
مسودة لهذا البحث، ويش تمل البحث على العناصر
التالية مقدم ( التعريف بالخلفية التاريخية والمكانية ،
العلاقة بين الم وضوع و الإسلام ، أهداف وأهمية
المشروع )


----------



## البحار المشاكس (3 ديسمبر 2008)

كل هذا 
مشاء الله 
اعانكم الله


----------



## الجرح العراقي (3 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخ Alinajeeb على المعلومات الجميلة بس ياريت لو كانت بإختصار
يلا مو مشكلة
شكرا لك من جديد

البحار المشاكس شكرا لك على المرور

بإنتظار باقي الردود لطلباتي
وانشاء الله هذا الموضوع يكون بداية لكل مبتدأ بعالم الهندسة المعمارية


مع تحيات
الجرح العراقي


----------



## البحار المشاكس (3 ديسمبر 2008)

كل هذا 
مشاء الله 
اعانكم الله


----------



## الجرح العراقي (4 ديسمبر 2008)

ايها الطلبة والطالبات
ايها المهندسين والمهندسات
وينكم
زودوني بالمعلومات

اخوكم
الجرح العراقي


----------



## ToOoFi (6 ديسمبر 2008)

اخوية الغالي الجرح العراقي ان شاء الله نشوف مساهمات الادارة بموضوع الجميل الي يمثل بداية موفقة للمهندس المعماري السليم واتمنى لك الموفقية الدائمة ولكل المهندسين العرب 

تقبلي مني خالص الود 

اخوك مصطفى العراقي


----------



## معماريون (6 ديسمبر 2008)

اهلا بك 
لاعليك يا اخي العراقي
ما ان تتوج نفسك بحضورك اليوم الاول للكليه
الا وتجد من المهتمين من الدكاتره بدون ما تطلب 
هم يزودونك بها 

ورؤيتي انك تاخذها من الكليه اللتي التحقت بها 
ولا تترك للمجتهدين هنا منهم من ليس له علاقه في العمل الاكاديمي

شكرا لك


----------



## الجرح العراقي (6 ديسمبر 2008)

توفي شكرا الك عيني انشاء الله تشوف الخير

معماريون شكرا لك على النصيحة الي بردت قلبي و بالتوفيق جميعا

مع تحيات

الجرح العراقي


----------



## زيد333 (20 مايو 2009)

مـــــــــــــــاشـــــــــــــــــــاء اللة


----------



## tapoosh (2 أكتوبر 2010)

انا مهندسى معماري ابحث عن عمل مرضي.................؟


----------



## tapoosh (2 أكتوبر 2010)

افيدوني


----------



## tapoosh (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*السودان*

:2::63:افيدوني


----------

